# Does my pigeon like when I sing to her?



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I am trying to interract/coomunicate with my pigeon more. So, sometimes, I will come up and strat singing to her. Last time I did that, she started cooing and bowing her head up and down (she is post-OMV, so I don't know if she was trying to do something else and that's what came out). Does anyone know what that means?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Are you sure 'she' is a she?


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

POSITIVE! She has been laying eggs


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That sounds like a fairly likely indicator


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

She most likely loves it. They just love the sounds of our voices. ♫ ♫


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeonfriend said:


> I am trying to interract/coomunicate with my pigeon more. So, sometimes, I will come up and strat singing to her. Last time I did that, she started cooing and bowing her head up and down (she is post-OMV, so I don't know if she was trying to do something else and that's what came out). Does anyone know what that means?


if she coos and bows to it....sounds good to me.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Good to know  I sing the song from Beauty and the Beast to her


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

My two do seem to like music. I don't attempt to sing to them (they might hide) but they get MP3 tracks. Pew seems to like rock, Lily something softer, but both bop and coo to country with fiddle and guitars.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, pigeons who are close to their owner coos back when you sing. May be they want to sing or just to interact with you.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes my doves love it when i sing to them.They turn their heads like they are listening.They also coo & try to get closer to me.I do not have a good singing voice but I think my doves like the interaction with me.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Whenever I start singing, Krikky starts shaking and keep flying to my head... maybe she just wants me to shut up, lol.

But she gets _reaaaallly _excited and clambers all over me if I sing... scratching my face in the process


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

DeeDee loves it when my husband plays fiddle, and he "dances" and bobs his head. If I tried singing, he'd probably fly away as quickly as possible. LOL.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie loves music. Any music. If they're singing or playing on TV she has to go and sit right in front of it. If one of us is playing an instrument, she's all over us like a cheap suit. Her head pops up and she comes a-hustlin' from the first note.


----------

